# Obama creating African-American education office



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- President Barack Obama is creating a new office to bolster education of African-American students.
The White House says the office will coordinate the work of communities and federal agencies to ensure that African-American youngsters are better prepared for high school, college and career.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-07-25-16-38-59


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That's a positive move but we all know why now and not three years ago. It's for the votes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Doea that mean we can finally replace "ax" with ask?


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

A student is a student, you get what you put into school no matter what race you are. Stop calling smart black men Uncle Toms and start telling young black kids to look up to them.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Meat Eater said:


> A student is a student, you get what you put into school no matter what race you are. Stop calling smart black men Uncle Toms and start telling young black kids to look up to them.


Didn't Bill Cosby say something to that effect a few years ago? If I remember correctly, he caught a bunch of crap for it. You get out of your education what you put into it. Any student can slack off and get nothing just like any student can put the time and effort into it and succeed.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Didn't Bill Cosby say something to that effect a few years ago? If I remember correctly, he caught a bunch of crap for it. You get out of your education what you put into it. Any student can slack off and get nothing just like any student can put the time and effort into it and succeed.


http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/cosby.asp


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

How about and Irish Catholic Education office?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

topcop14 said:


> How about and Irish Catholic Education office?


Why not, they can call it ICE since they have no use for the current ICE department.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

topcop14 said:


> How about and Irish Catholic Education office?


----------

